# How often do you switch strains?



## ShawnSunshine (Mar 30, 2022)

I find that I build a tolerance up to a certain strain and in the future that's strain of cannabis is no longer as effective as it was once before.

However I do have a few that seem to benefit me the most regardless of the amount of times that I smoke them.

But I also find it very helpful to take a break because there comes a point where no amount of indica or hybrid or sativa or even CBD can help.

Please chime in with your experiences.


----------



## Johiem (Mar 30, 2022)

Luckily enough I can change strains weekly. Right now I'm bouncing from Banana OG to Wedding Cake to Northern Lights to Pineapple Express to Jack Herer and that's just in the garage!


----------



## ShawnSunshine (Mar 30, 2022)

Johiem said:


> Luckily enough I can change strains weekly. Right now I'm bouncing from Banana OG to Wedding Cake to Northern Lights to Pineapple Express to Jack Herer and that's just in the garage!


I like Northern Lights.

Sadly Pineapple Express didn't agree with me.


----------



## JonathanT (Mar 30, 2022)

Anything with that spicy, peppery nose hit is what does me right. You do get used to the terp profile after a while tho, so it's good to change it up after a bit.


----------



## ShawnSunshine (Mar 30, 2022)

JonathanT said:


> Anything with that spicy, peppery nose hit is what does me right. You do get used to the terp profile after a while tho, so it's good to change it up after a bit.


Which Terpens have you noticed that benefits you the most?


----------



## Saint Jimmy74 (Apr 15, 2022)

Johiem said:


> Luckily enough I can change strains weekly. Right now I'm bouncing from Banana OG to Wedding Cake to Northern Lights to Pineapple Express to Jack Herer and that's just in the garage!


Me too. I rarely even smoke just one strain in a day. Also fortunate to be able to keep switching up. Right now it's mostly Crystal Candy, GG4 and Trainwreck.


----------



## HydroKid239 (Apr 15, 2022)

Every grow til something snatches my soul.


----------



## HydoDan (Apr 16, 2022)

Instead of switching strains, I've started making blends with different strains. Kinda like coffee.
Seems to keep my tolerance down.


----------



## Saint Jimmy74 (Apr 16, 2022)

HydoDan said:


> Instead of switching strains, I've started making blends with different strains. Kinda like coffee.
> Seems to keep my tolerance down.


Awesome. I like taking everything in the rolling tray and smoking a bowl. We call them toaster leavin's here! Long live Al Bundy.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 16, 2022)

ShawnSunshine said:


> I find that I build a tolerance up to a certain strain and in the future that's strain of cannabis is no longer as effective as it was once before.
> 
> However I do have a few that seem to benefit me the most regardless of the amount of times that I smoke them.
> 
> ...


I'm lucky to be surrounded by enthusiast growers here in the valley. I just got a sample of the Gelato 33... and wow .. love this shit!


----------



## alanfrog (Apr 16, 2022)

If your mother come from a feminized seed eventually it could turn herme.....
But if she's making you smile and not stressing keep her x You could exmerment with DWC and try one and you'll soon see if she's tired ...


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 16, 2022)

W,hen my order of seeds is depleted.


----------



## Killaki (Apr 16, 2022)

Regularly change it up all the time from the dispensary and such. I grow pretty consistently because mostly I have only a couple strains I've crossed myself. I do grow other random seeds and buy seeds once in a blue moon.


----------



## Tommy 2 Tokes (Apr 18, 2022)

Couple times a week


----------



## amneziaHaze (Apr 22, 2022)

ShawnSunshine said:


> I find that I build a tolerance up to a certain strain and in the future that's strain of cannabis is no longer as effective as it was once before.
> 
> However I do have a few that seem to benefit me the most regardless of the amount of times that I smoke them.
> 
> ...


i go each season new strain. have place for only one plant. just put a random seed from a pack i bought. but after this one comes one from humbolt

got one jar with lower buds that didnt make milky trichoms. when i get bored of smoking the same a few days of that and i am back to nice weed


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (Apr 22, 2022)

ShawnSunshine said:


> I find that I build a tolerance up to a certain strain and in the future that's strain of cannabis is no longer as effective as it was once before.
> 
> However I do have a few that seem to benefit me the most regardless of the amount of times that I smoke them.
> 
> ...


I think what you are pointing out is a genetic deficiency, due to the methods used to breed the flavor of the month varieties.
No matter how many people like a plant I have, if it's got a ceiling, it goes.
I'm always trying the plants everyone raves about, but when you compare them to the clean, uplifting high of a 100% Sativa, they are lacking.
Strains start to look like car brands to me. Bred for looks and speed.
Not plants that represent why I started smoking years ago.
First time I smoked Gorilla Glue, I thought the guy was playing a joke on me.
I asked him "Are you serious? It tastes like plastic!"
After he smoked a joint and was acting all high, I lit a fat joint of Golden Tiger and made him puke. Had him sweating, standing in front of a fan for 20 minutes, trying not to puke again.
In my experience, nothing beats an indica for pain relief, but for that headspace buzz, keep a sativa around to straighten you out when the hybrids get you all out of sorts.
I never get a tolerance to my Sativas. No ceiling either, so greedy people get laid low. Hit it too hard, cause a run in the joint, and I get to watch you turn green.
I can feel toe up from smoking hybrids all day and perk right up after two tokes of a real haze.
But to address your final point:
I also think it's good to take a break.
Use is not the same as abuse.
After an obsession with Cannabis for decades, I now treat it like a medicine.
I sometimes don't smoke for days. Depends upon my medical needs.
And that way it's always like a sit down with an old friend.
But for those long stretches where I MUST consume, I keep a couple different 100% sativas around to break the monotony.
They are the plants that encouraged and built the community, if not the industry.


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (Apr 22, 2022)

amneziaHaze said:


> i go each season new strain. have place for only one plant. just put a random seed from a pack i bought. but after this one comes one from humbolt
> 
> got one jar with lower buds that didnt make milky trichoms. when i get bored of smoking the same a few days of that and i am back to nice weed


Not having milky trichomes isn't necessarily bad.
I had a Jillybean that I used to harvest early.
It was a long season plant - a throwback in Jillybeans genetics - and it made you sleepy if it was 'ripe'. Odd. Backwards, sorta.
But if you harvested it early, it was classic sativa.
People would smoke with me and lose the car keys right in front of them on the table. They said it was silly weed. Make you chatter and laugh.
A so-so plant, that taken early became a monster.
It always pays to play around with the genetics you get into your hands.
If you are growing one seed at a time, try a Crockett Family Farms selection.
Every single plant from them I have gotten has been fire. Noticeably solid genetics. Their 25K Gold (KosherTangie) gave me stunner after stunner out of a 10 pack.
People still mention them in conversation with me.


----------



## amneziaHaze (Apr 22, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> Not having milky trichomes isn't necessarily bad.
> I had a Jillybean that I used to harvest early.
> It was a long season plant - a throwback in Jillybeans genetics - and it made you sleepy if it was 'ripe'. Odd. Backwards, sorta.
> But if you harvested it early, it was classic sativa.
> ...


true but i had popcorns even side leafs where yellow from start to end. and those heads have an extreamly strong and rushy high its overvelming but it passes fast.


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (Apr 22, 2022)

amneziaHaze said:


> true but i had popcorns even side leafs where yellow from start to end. and those heads have an extreamly strong and rushy high its overvelming but it passes fast.


No, I wasn't criticizing.
Merely suggesting happy accidents happen. 
Strain has a lot to do with finishing. It's one of those traits no one is selecting for.
They just take what they get.
I was just pointing out that by sampling lowers in comparison to the top most ripe flowers, one could find a jewel. Don't always work that way. LOL


----------



## amneziaHaze (Apr 22, 2022)

i dont know whats best but in this box in 30-40cm long bud i got everything each day i smoke i get different highs XD. maybe i should try and sort it next time, lower is good its just short and explosive. this was a 27% thc(on the box) and when you get shot with that glass trichom its insanly strong.i usually have a weak immunity. normal buds can hold me for 5 hours until i feel the high went away


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (Apr 22, 2022)

amneziaHaze said:


> i dont know whats best but in this box in 30-40cm long bud i got everything each day i smoke i get different highs XD. maybe i should try and sort it next time, lower is good its just short and explosive. this was a 27% thc(on the box) and when you get shot with that glass trichom its insanly strong.i usually have a weak immunity. normal buds can hold me for 5 hours until i feel the high went away


You really should try to pick up some 100% sativa from a reputable organic grower.
Most smokers are too young to remember them. There's a reason the word 'Kind' was associated with herb.


----------



## JamieThePainter (Apr 22, 2022)

It's the whole reason I don't bother with a mother for my plants. For some (hopeful) reason I always leave my best buds til last, but by that point I'm as well as smoking paper.


----------



## JamieD (May 27, 2022)

Tolerance develops when we keep on using the same strain on a regular basis. However, tolerance can also develop with different strains. To deal with tolerance, we need to try new strains and new products. This can be challenging at times, but it will be worth it. The best thing we can do with cannabis tolerance is to find the right strain for our body and the right time for our mood. For instance, if we are prone to high tolerance, we need to avoid the strain that makes us high in the first place. This is the best way to deal with tolerance.


----------



## xtsho (May 27, 2022)

I grow different strains every grow. I don't keep mothers and only take clones to use for making feminized seeds. I know people do it but I could never grow the same strain over and over again. I did that years ago and I'll never do it again. Sure something comes along that's just phenomenal and then it's gone. Something else always comes along. I like variety and am not concerned with keeping any specific pheno of anything regardless how good it is. Some people refer to "Keepers". A keeper is always just a seed away. They come and go.


----------



## oodawg (May 27, 2022)

xtsho said:


> I grow different strains every grow. I don't keep mothers and only take clones to use for making feminized seeds. I know people do it but I could never grow the same strain over and over again. I did that years ago and I'll never do it again. Sure something comes along that's just phenomenal and then it's gone. Something else always comes along. I like variety and am not concerned with keeping any specific pheno of anything regardless how good it is. Some people refer to "Keepers". A keeper is always just a seed away. They come and go.


And here I am trying to devise a way to keep clones or a small veg area just incase I find _that one._ I don't know what that one is yet but if I come across it I'd like to keep it somehow.


----------



## xtsho (May 27, 2022)

oodawg said:


> And here I am trying to devise a way to keep clones or a small veg area just incase I find _that one._ I don't know what that one is yet but if I come across it I'd like to keep it somehow.


There's nothing wrong with that. With me there will never be that one. No matter how good any strain is I have no desire to keep it around in any form other than seed form or used in a cross. I may never find the same thing again but I have too much stuff I want to grow to be using time with one plant/pheno. I've watched some real exceptional stuff come through and I sometimes regret not saving as I smoke that last bud but then I find something else just as good but different. With me it's all about variety.


----------



## Synchronicity (May 29, 2022)

I have a strain (super lemon haze) that has been my main strain for about a month, from my last grow from seeds. I am in my 2nd grow now from those clones. I will have enough yield to last about a year from these grows. I trade it for other sativa strains and OG Kush (indica hybrid) and now mix it up almost daily. I use the Kush before bedtime. It knocks me out.

Before it was legal here- I might have the same main strain for years but now I switch on an annual basis. I am all for legalization since it has increased my options tremendously. I can now buy and trade with total strangers on a legal level. Either seeds on the internet or bud from local retailers. So times have changed. The downside is that the small growers are getting pushed out by big money from out of town and state. Big money has lobbied in favor of big business and caters to a degree to certain legislators.

Greed now runs rampant (for business and state gov't both) and will tone down with time - that is the only thing I dont like much now with new state laws being tested on local levels. Not worrying about ending up with a felony has increased my grow rotations exponentially. Legalization seems to have pushed the price of product up and not down but I think with time competition among retailers will make it much better................. Growers with only 1 strain should be able to trade with other growers for other strains- in a perfect world

yo


----------



## EhCndGrower (May 29, 2022)

I have grown a ton of different strains and switch up frequently. Although I’m still looking for that go to night strains. I’m sort of stuck switching things up because after 3 straight nights of use, the 4th night tends to lose that sleep comfort for me on a strain. Plus I have strains for dog walking, gamin g and movie watching. My current go to strains have been Black D.O.G., Lemonchello Haze, Crystal M.E.T.H., Blue Cindy, and Amnesia Lemon Kush. I can’t wait to try some of my current grows new strains, in hope of finding a few more winners. (Journal linked in signature. Just added my 6 outdoor gals to the journal)


----------



## TheChronicThumb (Jun 5, 2022)

100% man! Smoking the same weed day in and day out will very soon lose its effects on you. I hardly ever grow the same strain twice unless it's a fav of mine, even then I'll just run a couple runs and off to the next. Switch it up my friend.


----------



## hotrodharley (Nov 6, 2022)

I grow 4 good size plants at a time. Nearly always 4 different strains. As soon as I’m that’s it for that strain. Very few get run again.


----------



## Medskunk (Nov 7, 2022)

Switching daily depending on mood but mostly sativas. I have to start the super lemon haze pheno hunt. I absolutely NEED that 5% limonene pheno!! The only reason ill start cloning


----------



## hotrodharley (Nov 7, 2022)

Medskunk said:


> Switching daily depending on mood but mostly sativas. I have to start the super lemon haze pheno hunt. I absolutely NEED that 5% limonene pheno!! The only reason ill start cloning


Sitting smoking a fatty of Apple Pie. Straight lemon. Smells like lemon candy. It’s Acapulco Gold X Nepalese. Apparently there’s at least 2 phenos as this has nothing apple. Kick ass sativa though.


----------



## amneziaHaze (Nov 7, 2022)

I usually grow new stuff.but every time i go to a coffie shop i have to buy a gram of acapulco gold hash.best high ever.it just lasts too short about an hour.


----------



## Phytoplankton (Nov 17, 2022)

I have a couple go-to strains I like (Northern Lights, Mimosa, Girl Scout Cookies) but I try to mix in new ones each grow. Trying some Peyote, and Purple Urkel on the next grow.


----------



## Greengrouch (Nov 18, 2022)

I run 2-3 a grow usually and change it up each time. I get bored smoking just one.


----------



## Medskunk (Nov 20, 2022)

A week ago i cut the mimosa cake, just had some for the first time and it is really tasty. Today i hanged to dry a bluberry cheese!! I still have to take down a tripple cheese, gorilla skittlez, laughing buddha and a moby dick!! Coming about at last


----------



## conor c (Nov 23, 2022)

As often as you can you should switch up strains of course we all got some favourites you return to more often than not but as they say variety is the spice of life this is also why everyone should grow from seed in my opinion.


----------



## Rurumo (Nov 23, 2022)

I like switching between nld and wld types throughout the day. It helps avoid burnout and seems to work better for pain management.


----------



## harris hawk (Nov 23, 2022)

every grow -- varity is the "spice if Life"


----------



## Johiem (Nov 24, 2022)

Medskunk said:


> A week ago i cut the mimosa cake, just had some for the first time and it is really tasty.


I was a bit disappointed in the Mimosa Cake. Good yield, Definitely got the cake taste, but that was all, not much sweet, no citrus, I still have half of a gallon of it!


----------



## Medskunk (Nov 25, 2022)

Johiem said:


> I was a bit disappointed in the Mimosa Cake. Good yield, Definitely got the cake taste, but that was all, not much sweet, no citrus, I still have half of a gallon of it!


Yeah no citrus here either, definitely disappointing. But after a year plus of not growing this is as tasty as it gets atm


----------



## CaliRootz88 (Dec 17, 2022)

Johiem said:


> Luckily enough I can change strains weekly. Right now I'm bouncing from Banana OG to Wedding Cake to Northern Lights to Pineapple Express to Jack Herer and that's just in the garage!


Banana OG is a heavy hitter.


----------



## Johiem (Dec 17, 2022)

CaliRootz88 said:


> Banana OG is a heavy hitter.


Yeah, she was good. I got a hold of a strain that puts all my others to shame personally. I got her as a gift and she has been in every round since I got her. Tiki Madman's "Ice Pie"


----------



## harris hawk (Dec 19, 2022)

every time I grow !!!!!


----------



## DavidKidd (Jan 4, 2023)

Useful discussion


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Jan 4, 2023)

We constantly rotate strains in and out.


----------



## FlowerPower88 (Jan 4, 2023)

I always have a few on hand, but I find myself always leaning heavy on one, I rotate strains once a month on average.


----------

